# Budgie can't find water?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

What to do if my budgie can't find water ? How to know if my budgie drinking water or not ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm assuming this is your new budgie you are concerned about?

If your budgie is pooping normally, it is eating and drinking. Since you've had him at least at week now, it's safe to say he must be drinking. 

Budgies will often drink when you aren't around to see them doing so.*


----------

